# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  priests and dead people in my dream

## janehelp

Hi
Here's another 1 that keeps coming back to my mind.

My mother passed away long time ago... This my dream

I dreamt that i am in my bedroom with 2 young boys of a friend of mine.  I am standing there naked.  A priest comes into my bedroom but not dressed as a priest.  He was dressed in a funny outfit like a clown or something... He's reading something in his hand not looking at me.  He says to me "come. I want to pray on your head".  I said "no... I am waiting for the other priest"... He's still reading and not looking at me.  He says "I am like him. Just come".  I reply "but i am not dressed".  He says "it's ok. I'll wait for you to get dressed" All this time, I am standing behind these 2 boys. I got dressed, went to see him and he prayed on my head.  All of a sudden, the 2 boys are not in the room anymore.  After that, I went downstairs in my family room... There, I see my mother in the family room and from outside, I see my husband with lots of priests and bishops.  I am asking about the priest I wanted to pray on my head and my mother is saying "it's ok... it's ok" tapping me on the shoulder.  I am knocking on the window for my husband and the others to see me and they are not replying and they don't see me.  I cried very hard... When I woke up of my dream next morning, my eye was so swollen and red from all the crying in the dream... Very strange... What was that dream about.
Thank you

----------


## Ahhchuu

going out on a limb here... maybe u have died in another dimension and your husband is having a exorcism to get your soul out of the house. and your mother is trying to get you to accept that you are dead. tell me if that helps at all.

----------


## janehelp

It scares me more than help me  :smiley: .   Died in another dimension??? what does that mean.
Thank you

----------


## Ahhchuu

it was meant as a joke. sorry. to be honest i have no idea, i recommend http://www.dreammoods.com/dreamdictionary/ although it may be hard to put things together and some of their interpretations are way weird. just combine what they say with what your main interpretation was... 
to be honest i would need to know the relationships between everyone in your dreams even the preists.(do you goto church alot)

----------


## janehelp

Thanks.. yes... I go to church a lot... The priest I was waiting for in my room, is a priest from out of town and he was to pay a visit to our church.  He's a priest I like a lot... Appreciate what he does and always there asking him for guidance.  Other priest outside my house... don't know anyone of them.  The priest wearing a strange outfit didnt look at all like someone i know but was referring to him as our priest from here.  my mom is my mom  :smiley: .  My husband is my husband  :smiley: 
the 2 kids are kids of a friend of mine... they're like 9 and 11 years.  2 boys.
that's it  :smiley:

----------

